# Triple X



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Uh oh....guess what came in the mail today...chick magazines. I'm not talking about the kind in the plain brown wrapper behind the counter at the 7-11 either. Although come to think of it, if they were packaged that way, it would be less tempting.

I haven't looked at it yet but it's taunting me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There must be something wrong with me, I've never been tempted by those mags when they hit the inbox. Maybe because I already had over a hundred birds populating my life.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to get them, glad I dont anymore.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I got mine last month and I did look.Also went as far as starring what I wanted.Then I stuck eggs in the incubator.Forgot about catalog until now...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> I got mine last month and I did look.Also went as far as starring what I wanted.Then I stuck eggs in the incubator.Forgot about catalog until now...


And the blame for that goes to . . . Zamora!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My local store has chicks until the end of June,then a short run of them at the end of August.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I enjoy reading both, chicks and the seed and plant catalogs. I don't order but it's still tempting.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Park Seed already has my money for the Spring planting season so if I can keep from looking at the chick mags, I may make it. Sorry to those I re-lit the spark. <insert evil chuckle here>


----------

